# Bindings for Jones Hovercraft



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm looking at some bindings for my new hovercraft too, what did you end up with?


----------



## neachdainn (Dec 8, 2012)

Drives or selects would be killer. I'd be more partial to selects for that surfy feel. I run drives on my ultralight and they feel like a perfect match for a stiffer deck.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

neachdainn said:


> Drives or selects would be killer. I'd be more partial to selects for that surfy feel. I run drives on my ultralight and they feel like a perfect match for a stiffer deck.


That would be great but my budget for bindings is about a 150$ , I"M seeing lots of stuff on clearance from last year.

Any suggestions within that budget?

Right now I'm loooking at K2 Companies, Union Forces and Saloman Arcades


----------



## luckboxing (Nov 16, 2010)

Just picked up a Hovercraft the other day myself and I plan on running my Now Selects on it. You can pick up IPO's for around $170 on sale. I can't recommend the Now's highly enough.

A lot of it is going to depend on personal preference regarding flex.

Is it your only board? If you have bindings that you're already happy with, it takes 2 minutes to swap them for a pow day.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

luckboxing said:


> Just picked up a Hovercraft the other day myself and I plan on running my Now Selects on it. You can pick up IPO's for around $170 on sale. I can't recommend the Now's highly enough.
> 
> A lot of it is going to depend on personal preference regarding flex.
> 
> Is it your only board? If you have bindings that you're already happy with, it takes 2 minutes to swap them for a pow day.


Nope this is just my powder\soft snow board , I also have a Jones Solution and a K2 TurboDream.

I have some K2 cinches on my TurboDream those are fine but I don't want rear entry for powder days just too much of a PITA.

Medium Flex is fine


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

Picked up a pair of Union Factory dirt cheap so they'll be living on the Hovercraft will be interested to see if the canted footbeds make any difference.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

hikeswithdogs said:


> Nope this is just my powder\soft snow board , I also have a Jones Solution and a K2 TurboDream.
> 
> I have some K2 cinches on my TurboDream those are fine but I don't want rear entry for powder days just too much of a PITA.
> 
> Medium Flex is fine



Can you tell me a bit about your Jones Solution? I was considering a split and like the Jones philosophy and this board it at my price point..

Thanks..


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

deagol said:


> Can you tell me a bit about your Jones Solution? I was considering a split and like the Jones philosophy and this board it at my price point..
> 
> Thanks..


Great board , I have the 161 and I hear they even better now they're not made by Nidecker anymore


----------



## miplatt88 (May 13, 2013)

hikeswithdogs said:


> Great board , I have the 161 and I hear they even better now they're not made by Nidecker anymore


Who makes Jones now?


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

miplatt88 said:


> Who makes Jones now?


GST


BTW: two '14 Solutions in the family quiver. No quality issues so far. (Also not with the two '14 solids; the '13 solid - by Nidecker - had a slight manufacturing error but was replaced). Do I have to mention that I like their boards...?


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

neni said:


> GST
> 
> 
> BTW: two '14 Solutions in the family quiver. No quality issues so far. (Also not with the two '14 solids; the '13 solid - by Nidecker - had a slight manufacturing error but was replaced). Do I have to mention that I like their boards...?


anyone use the Karokoram binding with these? are there additional parts needed in addition to them?
Thanks


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

deagol said:


> anyone use the Karokoram binding with these? are there additional parts needed in addition to them?
> Thanks


We use the Spar Afterburner Tesla system - no more pins, very easy to use, also a click system. Been looking at the Karakorum only shortly cos I disliked the pins of the older Sparks, but the guy in the shop advised against them due to the price (he's a nice guy) and since they can be delicate/freeze (have never used them myself, I only ruminate his info) but recommended the Tesla.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

neni said:


> We use the Spar Afterburner Tesla system - no more pins, very easy to use, also a click system. Been looking at the Karakorum only shortly cos I disliked the pins of the older Sparks, but the guy in the shop advised against them due to the price (he's a nice guy) and since they can be delicate/freeze (have never used them myself, I only ruminate his info) but recommended the Tesla.


Thanks again Neni.
I am looking at the Sparks also for the same reason ($$)
and looking at a Venture Storm probably over a Jones Solution...

So much to learn.

Edit: pulled the trigger.. have some buyer's remorse, but excited.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

deagol said:


> Edit: pulled the trigger.. have some buyer's remorse, but excited.


On the Venture? Now _I'm_ jealous...  been eyeballing 'em, especially the Zephyr, but they're like unicorns over here.


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

I've never had issue with my old karakoram and the new prime system should be here soon. I'll do a review after a few days on them.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

neni said:


> On the Venture? Now _I'm_ jealous...  been eyeballing 'em, especially the Zephyr, but they're like unicorns over here.


I decided to go with Venture since (in part) they are located pretty close to a place I used to live (Durango) and I have been to Silverton so many times... it feels kind of like "home"

When I lived there, the Silverton ski area wasn't there yet, but I have been snowshoeing in the spot it was built on... 

Also, they say it's a very durable board... good for powder

I went with the Spark Magneto bindings since they seem to be lighter and I didn't want to spend the maximum amount of $$ possible. They seemed like a good compromise. My next paycheck is now totally wiped out..... LOL

I have too many hobbies- all of them expensive.



binarypie said:


> I've never had issue with my old karakoram and the new prime system should be here soon. I'll do a review after a few days on them.


saw those on their website.. look nice, but $$$$$$ !

Edit: just ordered the Sabre-tooth crampon and the heel hold-down kit and the Spark climbing skins...... my credit card is now officially on fire.
I am suffering from buyer's remorse mixed with anxious anticipation.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

OK, I have a question for those splitboarders out there...

if setting up the Spark Tesla bindings with the Voile pucks, are the "Puck Gaskets" used at all? they don't get mentioned in the Tesla setup instructions..

Thanks


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

The "puck gaskets" are these thin soft rubber thinggies? They are set up under the pucks to reduce vibration (hard rubber pucks directly on hard top sheet would vibrate), not matter if Tesla or not. 
It's bit of a fiddling process to set the pucks up, aligned correctly and with the right angles matching the inserts... put the pucks on the alignment plate and play around with the insert slots, you may need to turn the discs 90° or 180° to match the inserts for your desired angle. If you have both disks matched perfectly, you may want to put a tape on them to fix them temporary on the alignement plate cos they shouldn't move a mm or they won't fit the inserts anymore or you begin all over again . Then adjust the gaskets to fit under the pucks and attach the pucks. Done. 

The first times it will take some force (i was swetting and swearing a lot) to slide the bindings on the pucks, don't be surprised if bit of material is scraped off of the pucks. Move the bindings back n forth several times at home, till they glide easily (you don't want to have to do this in the cold derp snow on the mtn during transition ).

BTW: your split questions are a bit hidden in this thread... other splitboarders would surely have hints as well but probably won't read this thread. You may want to start a split thread...?


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

Thanks Neni....

I installed the pucks last night without the gaskets and things seem OK. Of course, that is without actually riding. It's weird that the spark directions made no mention of them. 

I guess a new thread could be good.


----------

